# Recommendations and Advice Welcome



## Belgian_Waffle (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello!

I am a 21 year old Pre-Vet major about to enter into my Senior Year of undergrad and will be living off-campus for the first time, renting a house with 2 other fellow classmates. House is well sized, big back yard, good neighborhood, etc. So for the first time in four years, I will be able to contemplate being a dog owner again. German Shepherds have always been an admiration of mine and I think it is a sound choice both as a companion and as 3 females living alone. 

I want to avoid backyard breeding and suspicious pet shop dogs -- my first ever dog was a purebred from a petshop, he had an amazing personality and temperment, I am quite convinced that he was "the" dog in my life, but he was a heartache with all of his medical problems. So I am looking at breeders. But I am quite miffed at where to start. Websites can sound very convincing and I am quite sure google search is not giving me top-notch results. So I was hoping some of you might have some recommendations/advice for me!

I prefer "classic" looking german shepherd dogs -- I love big dogs so the bigger the better, as well. Red/Black, Tan/Black are both good combinations, I am not so much into black or sable coats. I am looking for a companion dog but as well as a dog that could become a protection dog if the need arose. My main concern is solid temperment and sound genetics. I do not plan to show. S/he will be neutered or spayed. 

I also would like to pay under $1000 dollars if that is at all possible. Distance is a non-issue. Something in the Ohio-area would be beneficial but not a requirement.


Thanks!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't have any advice I would just like to welcome you to the forum! You are doing a very smart thing doing research first before purchasing. There is a great amount of info here for you to learn and there are many educated members here that will be able to help you along the way.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Have you considered how you will take care of your dog in the next few years at school? Sounds like it would be tough????


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Welcome to the forum. Unfortunately, you are not going to find a show line (Black and Red) or even a working line GSD from a reputable breeder for under $1000. You might consider rescue??


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

welcome to the board, and I agree with ^^...keep cruising the board there are many breeders here and you may get some referrals for your area


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the board!

You might want to look at adopting from a shelter too. The only thing about that is you may not find a full blooded German Shepherd.


----------



## Belgian_Waffle (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! 

Yes, I have considered quite thoroughly about how to take care of a dog over the next few years. Animal welfare is a big concern of mine. 

I am employed stably so financially I will be able to support a pet and I also have numerous connections to current veterinarians, one of which is my academic advisor, so finding reasonable and proper health care is also not a concern. Socially, there will be two other individuals in the house whose hours will vary from mine, meaning that dog will rarely be alone during crucial development time. The house is large enough to support a large breed, with an ample backyard and there is a dog park in the area, additionally I would plan to crate train to help make housebreaking more consistant, so that if a situation arises where no one is the house, it is not as big of an issue. I have reliable living arrangements set up for vet school as well. ^.^

Yes, I considered a shelter. While I am not against them, my personal opinion is dogs that usually end up there, whether it is their fault of not (usually not), develop emotional of pyschological problems. I do not see that as being the dog's fault, but I doubt I would have time to help work a dog through a current behavioral issue; prevention is easier. Getting a young enough puppy as opposed to an adult dog at a rescue would resolve that problem, but I assume that will be difficult to find?

I would be willing to pay over $1000, I was just hoping I would manage to pay under that, especially as its a companion animal and not a dog I intend to show, lol.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, if you ARE looking at show line dogs, again those are the Black and Red, you are probably looking at $2000 and up. For working lines (you can find Black and Tans in these lines) they will be any where from $1200 to $1800 (most likely).


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah I say rescue is a good way to go. Some breeders have good "pet" dogs that they do sell at a discount price. You may have to spay/neuter the dog.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Belgian_Waffle said:


> Yes, I considered a shelter. While I am not against them, my personal opinion is dogs that usually end up there, whether it is their fault of not (usually not), develop emotional of pyschological problems. I do not see that as being the dog's fault, but I doubt I would have time to help work a dog through a current behavioral issue; prevention is easier. Getting a young enough puppy as opposed to an adult dog at a rescue would resolve that problem, but I assume that will be difficult to find?


I think it's a shame that a future vet has this opinion.

I highly suggest you spend some time working with rescue dogs during vet school to see how inaccurate that statement is


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

codmaster said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Have you considered how you will take care of your dog in the next few years at school? Sounds like it would be tough????


I just had my dog at Cornell. 

I got calls from her student after she made her 7am rounds. I got calls from her student after she made her 7pm rounds. When I went to visit at night, they were there and stayed there well after I left because I got a call after I got home at 9:30 to answer a question I had. When I went to pick my dog up on a Saturday, there was her student! 

As an undergrad, I would definitely talk to some students currently in their programs and ask them about availability. Because in a couple-three years, I would want to know if this might almost become your roommates' dog for a while. 



> Yes, I considered a shelter. While I am not against them, my personal opinion is dogs that usually end up there, whether it is their fault of not (usually not), develop emotional of pyschological problems. I do not see that as being the dog's fault, but I doubt I would have time to help work a dog through a current behavioral issue; prevention is easier. Getting a young enough puppy as opposed to an adult dog at a rescue would resolve that problem, but I assume that will be difficult to find?


As a potential future vet, I want to let you know it would really be to your advantage to volunteer and possibly work in a shelter to educate yourself better in this area. ALWAYS need volunteers and if you tell your basic area, we may even be able to point you to some. 

You are right in that prevention is easier, but any problems shelter dogs have are caused by people: poor breeding (if you can call it that - more puppy producing) practices leading to genetically faulty behavior, and/or poor environmental influences (lack of socialization, proper training, abuse). 

However, you will find any number of "emotionally" and physically healthy pets in shelters and rescues. In a good German Shepherd rescue, much of that is already evaluated for you. 

This isn't information for you to act on in terms of YOU going through rescue, but so that you have the experience and information if ever a client talks to you about going to a shelter or rescue for a dog. 

I just did a home check on 2 vets adopting a rescue pup and the one had worked in a shelter in the south - they are great rescue partners!

Good luck!


----------



## Belgian_Waffle (Feb 14, 2011)

I am really not looking to debate the morals of rescue dogs, I am sure that could be a long and interesting debate. I was asked if I would consider a rescue and I gave my answer, I think that comment (two below) was highly inappropriate and I rather not have this turn into an off-topic debate/arguement.

I do not think rescues are horribly emotionally unworkable, I know they can be good dogs, but they usually do have some sort of issue to overcome; agression towards males, skiddish with new people, food agression issues. These are not overcomeable, but I was saying I rather not have to put in the time, currently, to deal with these issues.

The dog would be better going to someone who can spend that level of time with them.

If you can recommend a reliable shelter, I would be willing to look into it, but its just something I am weary of currently.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love that people rescue and that is great of them but I am like the OP, I would rather have a puppy and raise and train it how I want it to be. Like a blank slate.

Hey OP, what's wrong with black GSD's? 

Just giving you a hard time.  (but my black male is so handsome :wub

Where are you located?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Belgian_Waffle said:


> I am really not looking to debate the morals of rescue dogs, I am sure that could be a long and interesting debate. I was asked if I would consider a rescue and I gave my answer, I think that comment (two below) was highly inappropriate and I rather not have this turn into an off-topic debate/arguement.
> 
> I do not think rescues are horribly emotionally unworkable, I know they can be good dogs, but they usually do have some sort of issue to overcome; agression towards males, skiddish with new people, food agression issues. These are not overcomeable, but I was saying I rather not have to put in the time, currently, to deal with these issues.
> 
> ...


I said I am not saying this FOR YOU. I am looking at this as a big picture statement. 

I am saying you need to get out there and spend time at a shelter for your future potential profession. 

People go apecrap crazy on this board if a vet doesn't educate themselves about misconceptions about raw feeding, I feel that the same consideration should be given to rescue dogs. 

Again, as I said, not for you, but as a potential future veterinarian, you should meet some shelter dogs in your area - which is?

*As far as finding a good breeder, go out, go to sporting events, go to training classes, go to areas where you can see and touch and talk to the dogs, talk to the owners, find out what you like then start looking for breeders that match that also do the health/temperament testing and know their dogs, take care of their dogs.*


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Belgian_Waffle said:


> I am really not looking to debate the morals of rescue dogs, I am sure that could be a long and interesting debate. I was asked if I would consider a rescue and I gave my answer, I think that comment (two below) was highly inappropriate and I rather not have this turn into an off-topic debate/arguement.
> 
> I do not think rescues are horribly emotionally unworkable, I know they can be good dogs, but they usually do have some sort of issue to overcome; agression towards males, skiddish with new people, food agression issues. These are not overcomeable, but I was saying I rather not have to put in the time, currently, to deal with these issues.
> 
> ...


It has nothing to do with morals, nor pushing a rescue dog on you (you're free to make the choice that most suits you and if you're not into rescue then absolutely do not get one). HOWEVER, I do not think it's a good attitude for a vet to have since your statements:

*but they usually do have some sort of issue to overcome; agression towards males, skiddish with new people, food agression issues.*

Are simply NOT TRUE. Do dogs like that exist in rescue? Of course. But they also exist from plenty of breeders straight from the womb. But to say they USUALLY have some kind of baggage...well, it's just not an accurate statement. There is a very large chunk of rescue dogs that need no more training than what a puppy needs (actually--usually less).

Because it is simply not true, I do think it would do you a lot of good to do some extensive work in shelters or volunteer with a reputable rescue. I'm sure you'll have plenty of clients that are going to have rescue dogs.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> People go apecrap crazy on this board if a vet doesn't educate themselves about misconceptions about raw feeding, I feel that the same consideration should be given to rescue dogs.


Agree 100%


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Also really agree with Jean and Justine's posts-Ended up with a GSD from a shelter never thought I would my original plan was to go with a breeder -but it was the best $20 I ever spent-Came home yesterday and saw a woman in the school parking lot (I live right next to the school) and she was training a beautiful gsd -it came from rescue-but it was a really nice dog-


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Belgian_Waffle said:


> I am really not looking to debate the morals of rescue dogs, I am sure that could be a long and interesting debate.


There is nothing to debate! Rescue dogs ROCK!!! 

Though if your choice is to get a puppy froma breeder, that is fine also, as long as you do your research and go to a responsible breeder who screens new puppy owners carefull and puts them through the wringer, so to speak, to make sure that no puppy from their breeding ever, ever, EVER ends up in a shelter! 

People were recommending rescues and shelters because of your price range. Whether the dog will be shown or not, the same care and effort goes into breeding quality dogs, and the price will reflect this, for both show quality or pet quality.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Belgian_Waffle said:


> These are not overcomeable, but I was saying I rather not have to put in the time, currently, to deal with these issues.


I've been a foster home with rescue for nearly 9 years now and I just got a GSD puppy. I can say unequivocally that this new puppy is taking _much_ more time, patience, and stress than most of my foster dogs. 

If you just want a puppy, you're welcome to say, "I just want a puppy so stop nagging me about rescue," but as long as you're perpetuating myths and misconceptions about rescue, those of us involved in it are going to try to correct them.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

All of our "pets" have been rescue dogs and we've had the best of luck with all of them. Didn't run into any of the issues you mentioned.
I think, especially with GSD's, because of their nature, they tend to have some of those issues if they've been in a shelter for an extended period of time.

I will also say that 3 of my first 4 police K9 partners were rescue dogs.

I don't have anything against going either way, breeder vs rescue, but I don't think you should rule out one based on misconceptions you may have.

Either way, good luck with your search.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Castlemaid said:


> There is nothing to debate! Rescue dogs ROCK!!!
> 
> *Though if your choice is to get a puppy froma breeder, that is fine also, as long as you do your research and go to a responsible breeder who screens new puppy owners carefull and puts them through the wringer, so to speak, to make sure that no puppy from their breeding ever, ever, EVER ends up in a shelter! *
> 
> People were recommending rescues and shelters because of your price range. Whether the dog will be shown or not, the same care and effort goes into breeding quality dogs, and the price will reflect this, for both show quality or pet quality.


Definitely that part.


----------



## Belgian_Waffle (Feb 14, 2011)

LaRen616, I do not think there is anything wrong with black shepherds! I just love the black/tan, black/red coats, there is something really powerful and majestic about it.  I am sure your boy is absolutely stunning though! 

JeanKBBMMMAAN, I am sorry, but I WAS talking about myself, even if you were looking at the big picture, the big picture wasn't my goal in this topic. I personally would rather have a fresh puppy that I have raised so I know exactly where the dog has come from and can raise the way I prefer. Does that mean I would professionally deter a client from adopting from a shelter? Absolutely not! I was not speaking from a professional standpoint at all, but from my personal life. Those are two very seperate issues. 

I am currently living in Ohio, originally hailed from South Florida. So maybe my childhood experiances with the type of shelter dogs is different that your experiances might be. Most dogs in a Broward Country shelter where usually bait dogs or came from abusive houses, or where confiscated for other various reasons, or simply found as strays. I volunteered at a shelter as a teenager.

I would really like to get back on-topic, though.


EDIT: You all post too fast!!! lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Belgian_Waffle said:


> LaRen616, I do not think there is anything wrong with black shepherds! I just love the black/tan, black/red coats, there is something really powerful and majestic about it.  I am sure your boy is absolutely stunning though!


Ok, you're forgiven.

About Locherie German Shepherds

Located in Cleveland, Ohio.

or http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/142927-looking-breeder-oh-wv-ky-area.html


Hope that helps you.


----------



## wimmer105 (Jan 2, 2011)

*looking for puppy*

dont give up it just will take time!!!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I know someone who is fostering a 9 month old GSD for a NE Ohio rescue. She says that this dog is really wonderful and that she is tempted to keep her. The dog is slated to go into a prison program so would already have some training once adopted out. If you are interested in more info on her I can give you the foster's contact info in a PM.

I also know one of the GSD rescues in NEOhio has a very BIG, solid black GSD who I'm told is a super good boy, just a big dorky teenager  You can see him on Petfinder: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Russell, OH | Hubert

There are a lot of rescue dogs out there who have behavioral issues but there are plenty who don't too. For some people "behavioral issues" are jumping up, running away when off leash, stealing food or puppies chewing things up when unattended. Those are all fairly normal behaviors for untrained dogs and easily remedied. 

As far as breeders/puppies, your price range is definitely low end for a German Showline puppy and for many working line litters. You may be able to get a pet quality Amline (AKC show) puppy within that price range though, I honestly don't know what they are typically selling for right now. I know a couple Amline breeders in NEOhio, if you'd like to inquire about their dogs/litters I can PM you their info too.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I love that people rescue and that is great of them but I am like the OP, I would rather have a puppy and raise and train it how I want it to be. Like a blank slate.
> 
> Hey OP, what's wrong with black GSD's?
> 
> ...


Who here doesn't think their dog is handsome/beautiful? While some of us are silently thankful we didn't get 'one of those'. Oh, and my dog is a black/tan so I compliment the OP on her choice.


----------



## Belgian_Waffle (Feb 14, 2011)

LaRen616, Thank you very much!!! :wub:

And thanks for the encouragement wimmer105! I certainly don't plan on it. Trying to research as much as possible and get some insight from lovely folks who know more than a google search engine does. 

AgileGSD, I am very interested on both accounts! I would love to get a PM from you. The puppy sounds like she could be a decent fit and is young enough -- I just don't want an adult rescue dog. I would prefer a puppy in general. And I have a lot of respect for the prison programs, I have a friend who works out in an all woman's prison on the West Coast who is the Service Dog Program Manager. And I am certainly willing to keep my options open between German Lines or American Lines, so if you know a breed you recommend for American Lines as well, I am more than willing to give them a call. 

Totally agree, PaddyD, all German Shepherds -- all dogs really -- are beautiful animals. But we each have our preferences.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Franklin County shelter in Columbus is one where you will likely be spending a bunch of time if you go to OSU! I started vet tech school at Columbus State and most of our "practice animals" came from Franklin County. Which was nice as opposed to where I finished tech school at Raymond Walters where all our "practice animals" were purpose bred lab animals. 

I am near Cincinnati but I drove to Virginia to get my girl - just didn't find what I was looking for locally.

Vom Buflod is in Waynesville (near me) and they breed W. German showlines - definitely above $1000 though. More like $1500-2000.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I spent nearly an hour the other evening talking through a puppy purchase with a young lady who will be entering vet school. I spent 4 years working at UP Vet - living with and supporting a vet student....I spent the entire time trying to deter her from a May/June puppy who would be 5ish months old when she entered school. Lots of students had adult dogs entering school...the demands of 1st year vet school are grueling and time for a dog is limited - time for raising a puppy ??? I shudder! 

If you are hard core committed to having a dog while in school, the older pup/young adult idea is probably more feasible based on my experience of the time you will have available! The rescue sounds great.....and I know of a couple of older pups that may be available as well....one a nice bi color coatie imported in utereo from the Czech Republic 

Lee


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I have done the puppy route and I also have a senior foster that I rescued. I can say first had the puppy was WAY, WAY more work. Does my foster have issues? She does but considering how badly she has been mistreated, I understand them and we have been/are working on them. It has still been considerable less work than if I had gotten a second puppy. Between the housebreaking and the "landshark" phase I often wondered if I was going to survive Dharma's puppyhood. The amount of time you need to socialize, train, and exercise is not small. You really need to consider how much time you have to put in before you make the decision. 

Also, I think your opinions of rescues will drastically change the first time you have to stick a needle into and euthanize a perfectly healthy, young dog that is being PTS just because it had owners that no longer want it. Not all dogs that are given up have been mistreated and abused. In this economy people are dumping great dogs into kill shelters left and right. Or they just leave them tied up outside the house that was foreclosed on. And if you look into a reputable rescue, they all have puppies and young dogs that they have taken in that need a loving, forever home. Not only can you get what you are looking for but you save a life at the same time. 

If after really looking into it you still want a puppy from a breeder, that is ok too. But please don't just dismiss rescues until you have actually looked into it.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I fostered many rescue dogs and have to admit that my two expensive showline black/red puppies from a good breeder were way more work and effort than most of my rescues. They sent my experienced police dog trainer cursing on occasion, they were self-confident, strong-willed, stubborn at times and extremely high energy, pretty destructive until the age of two. My rescue puppies were much easier and softer.

I doubt that as a first year veterinary school student you will have sufficient time to spend with a puppy to raise and socialize it properly. As to the roommates, we have seen many times on this board that roommates changed their mind after a chewed-up shoe or hair on the furniture. Plans and theory often differ from reality and I do work at a college and have seen it many times. College campuses are full of abandoned animals when the students leave campus for the summer.

I would certainly not recommend a rescue dog to someone who does not want one and is full of prejudices. However, it is sad to read about misconceptions of a future vet about rescue dogs. I had to deal with veterinarians treating rescue dogs and their caretakers as second class citizens (and charging first class prices) and some of the statements of the OP sound just like them. A future veterinarian should be better educated in the second-hand portion of the pet population in this country as they will be hard to avoid or disimiss.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Belgian_Waffle said:


> ...I personally would rather have a fresh puppy that I have raised so I know exactly where the dog has come from and can raise the way I prefer.


My husband felt this exact same way. Thats why we ended up getting a puppy instead of adopting. Good luck with your search.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> I fostered many rescue dogs and have to admit that my two expensive showline black/red puppies from a good breeder were way more work and effort than most of my rescues. They sent my experienced police dog trainer cursing on occasion, they were self-confident, strong-willed, stubborn at times and extremely high energy, pretty destructive until the age of two. My rescue puppies were much easier and softer.
> 
> I doubt that as a first year veterinary school student you will have sufficient time to spend with a puppy. As to the roommates, we have seen many times on this board that roommates changed their mind after a chewed-up shoe or hair on the furniture. Plans and theory often differ from reality and I do work at a college and have seen it many times. College campuses are full of abandoned animals when the students leave campus for the summer.
> 
> I would certainly not recommend a rescue dog to someone who does not want one and is full of prejudices. However, it is sad to read about misconceptions of a future vet about rescue dogs. I had to deal with veterinarians treating rescue dogs and their caretakers as second class citizens (and charging first class prices) and some of the statements of the OP sound just like them. A future veterinarian should be better educated in the second-hand portion of the pet population in this country as they will be hard to avoid or disimiss.




That makes me very sad. I was warned that some vets treat rescues like that when I first got Tessa. Fortunately the vet I was sent to (had to use a vet that works with the rescue) has never treated Tessa like that. She is always treated exactly like a dog that was well bred, expensive and dearly loved all of her life. I don't think that treating a dog like a second class citizen due to circumstances the dog had no say so in, is very nice or professional.


----------



## Belgian_Waffle (Feb 14, 2011)

1) I will be entering my senior year of _undergrad_ this coming fall, not my first year of Vet School. There is also a 99.9% chance I will staying on as a second year Senior so I can take all of the extra classes I want and go for my triple major. Any dog I bring with me to Vet School will be two years or older if I buy now. Which is why I am looking now. Please read carefully. 

2) I am rather diappointed that people who say I am so quick to judge on this board have been so quick to judge me. It seems people have clung to word choice and used particular statements to support their views of me while ignoring others. For those of you that have been actually helpful and supportive THANK YOU. 

3) As I stated multiple times, for multiple reasons, I am looking for a puppy or near-puppy aged young dog. Toward the beginning of the thread I stated how I thought it would be difficult to find a rescue puppy with my requirements, with a _question mark_ following that statement. A lot of the puppies I had found were HW positive, etc. At least a couple individuals have PMed me and answered that question, and I am looking into a prospect. 

Comparing me to someone who treats rescue dogs as "second class citizens," really? That is highly offensive. 

And DharmasMom, I have not had to euthanize perfectly healthy young dogs simply because an owner does not want them, but I have stood next to a vet while he has had to do it. I do not see how this is relevant to your arguement other than pointing out how tragic that circumstance is. In those cases, Veterinarians are bound by-law that if an owner wants a dog euthanized and you agree (you can refuse but sometimes the owner is so committed they will tell you if you don't, they'll take the dog home and shoot it themselves), but if you agree you HAVE to do it. Failing to do so could risk your liscense. I want to be a large animal veterinarian, so this is not something I will have to face as often, but it is one of those very moral and ethical hard parts of the job.

I had not really considered the economy's effects on shelters, thank you for pointing that out.

Overall, I am trying to ensure I find a healthy and happy puppy with a good medical history and temperment that fits my needs. I am very excited about some of the help I have recieved in obtaining this goal. Again, thank you very much.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Maybe undergrad was just easy for me?? But I have never had so much free time in my life as when I went to college. Sure there were classes you had to take, and studying you had to do. I was also fortunate that I was on complete scholarship so I really didn't have to work during undergrad either. I wasn't a party person, or a go out late person, so really having a dog was easy then. What's hard is having a dog NOW. Yikes. 8 hours day at work, plus the commute leaves me with a lot less time. A student that is committed to her animal can very easily manage it during college and actually if you live close to campus I always found it very easy to schedule class days that were no longer that 5 hours- which is lovely for a puppy. 

One caution though that was very apparent during my stay in Gainesville (Home to UF's vet school). Students love to have pets. And then they love to leave them after they are done with school. It was not the least bit unusual to find dozens of dogs on Craigslist in May that belonged to students for their 4 years in school that suddenly needed new homes because the student was moving/had a new job and couldn't take the dog. I had a number of friends in G-ville rescue and you would often see old dogs picked up as puppies by freshmen and returned as 4 year old adults by Seniors. Now I'm sure we all look at that with horror...but we are dog lovers. Many people with pets view them as fairly disposable if they become too difficult to manage. Another thing I noticed about students with dogs was Dog Parks. Students loved to take the dogs to dog parks. First it was an easy way to let the dog that had been cooped up all day run itself out with very little effort on the part of the student. Secondly it became a social activity for the human. You'd go meet up with your dog park friends...basically ignore the dog and let other dogs take the role of interaction from you. If this is part of your plan for your GSD, you need to be aware that many GSDs are not good dog park dogs. You generally create more problems. 

When you are not 100% on the stability of your living situation you have to be committed to the dog. My now husband and I started getting our dogs when I was working and he was in Law School. While it wasn't necessarily hard to find a place that would accept the dogs...we were easily paying a considerably higher amount of rent than our dog-less friends. It's important that you are financially able to cover those kinds of costs. Not just food, training, and vet care. 

Find a responsible breeder or look at those younger dogs that were in rescue that you were given some information on. I certainly don't fault you for wanting to start with a puppy. After a nightmare shelter dog with SA, I went with puppies from breeders as well. But puppies ARE difficult. Most people do NOT love Shepherd pups- one only has to look at all the threads about puppies biting and drawing blood, pooping, not listening, etc. I loved my pups from about 2-4 months. Then they were not awesome. They get a giant spurt of energy and they become trainwrecks until about a year old when all the obedience training I've been doing since Day 1 finally starts to sink in and become reliable. 

And please be sure that everyone in the house is on board with the new addition. Pets sound like great fun...but resentment can build quickly when friends want to sleep and the puppy is screaming, you come home and smell poop, someone's favorite shoes are destroyed because someone else let the puppy run around the house unsupervised, someone else gives the puppy something to eat and the pup gets upset stomach and has diarrhea for a few days...just saying. I remember the fights my room mates and I would have about the dishes...just think about what might happen with a puppy. Anytime someone enters into this breed it's very important to make sure you have a considered decision.


----------

